# Bidouiller une UC de G5



## Johnny Guitar (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous
Je possède un PPC G5 qui a récemment décidé de décéder.
Je me retrouve donc avec cette superbe UC au design incomparable.
Auriez-vous la gentillesse de me donner des idées de bidouilles (pas trop compliquées) afin de le recycler en quelque chose d'utile et cool?
Je vous remercie


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Juillet 2011)

Si on regarde bien, la carte mère du G5 est en fait une carte mère classique, dans un boitier classique. C'est juste qu'on à inversé la tour (La tête en bas), en gardant la façade avant, en avant. 

Moi, je pense que tu peux sans problème prendre une carte mère de PC classique, faire des trous pour ajuster les ports, et "Voilà" 


Si non, s'en servir comme d'un pied de table de salon...
Ou encore faire passer de la lumière au travers de la grille, superbe lampe ambiance, en concevant le bouton Power pour allumer la lampe, et en utilisant le câble d'alimentation d'origine. 
Bon, mais c'est vrais que l'idée de lampe de salon n'est pas très originale.

Une armoire à pharmacie ? Fixée sur le mur, avec la manette d'ouverture de la porte accessible pour ouvrir.

Ou encore une urne funéraire. Ha, moins marrant tout d'un coup. Pourtant, le prix y est !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juillet 2011)

Ou bien ... juste changer la pièce défectueuse, et continuer à profiter de cette (bonne) machine. Peut-être en machine secondaire, ou la revendre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Juillet 2011)

Une horloge (BofBof... :mouais


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juillet 2011)

Une horloge qui n'a pas les chiffres inscrits clairement, moi ça m'a toujours joué des mauvais tours. :rose:


----------



## ashurao (25 Juillet 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si on regarde bien, la carte mère du G5 est en fait une carte mère classique, dans un boitier classique. C'est juste qu'on à inversé la tour (La tête en bas), en gardant la façade avant, en avant.
> 
> Moi, je pense que tu peux sans problème prendre une carte mère de PC classique, faire des trous pour ajuster les ports, et "Voilà"
> 
> ...



J'ai fais une petite recherche sur le net, et la réutilisation de la tour pour y mettre une carte PC (pour y faire tourner W7 ou un hackintosh) n'est pas si simple que cela.

Va faire un tour là:
http://www.mac-on-pc.fr/index.php?file=Forum&page=viewtopic&forum_id=14&thread_id=5775&p=1


----------



## Johnny Guitar (31 Juillet 2011)

Hello merci pour vos réponses!

C'est vrai j'avoue l'urne funéraire j'y penserai en écrivant mon testament ... le plus tard possible :rateau:. La lampe est une idée séduisante.

Sinon, ça fait un peu lourd l'horloge :/

@LS Zaitsev: J'aurais bien aimé le réparer mais je ne suis pas sûr de savoir ce qui déconne et si je trouverai cette pièce dans mon "coin paumé".

Pour l'instant il me sert de bout de canapé j'y pose mes clés en rentrant... pas très original


----------

